

Computer science major is cool again - curej
http://www.networkworld.com/cgi-bin/mailto/x.cgi?pagetosend=/export/home/httpd/htdocs/news/2009/031409-computer-science-majors.html

======
curej
"The latest unemployment numbers for 2008 for computer software engineers is
1.6%...That's beyond full employment," says Josh James, Director of Research
and Industry Analysis with TechAmerica. "Computer programmers' unemployment
rate has gone up from 2.5% in 2007 to 3.7% in 2008. That's a sign that
programming skills are easier to do from anywhere in the world. But the high-
growth jobs include skills that are hard to send abroad such as systems
integration and IT managers."

